# Removing Dax Wax



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

remember using this a while ages and it taking days to get out of my hair, 

now i have work in half hour and the only wax i have hear is that with no time to go to the shop and i'm not going out with fluffy hair ! 

i head vegetable oil will get it out if you use too much as the shampoo is real hard to come by, in fact i dont think i have ever seen it.

any tips?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a thought, why not wear a hat? 

Sorry not very helpful, I know. But couldn't resist.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

just don't use too much - most people have issues because they use too much.

That aside, when you come to wash it out, put the shampoo in dry (as in don't rinse your hair first)... then wash it out as normal, shampoo again then rinse.

works a treat for me if ever i'm stuck using a product i can't get out.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I was told at my barbers to wash with washing up liquid first then shampoo!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hou said:


> I was told at my barbers to wash with washing up liquid first then shampoo!


and did you try it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gargreen7 said:


> remember using this a while ages and it taking days to get out of my hair,
> 
> now i have work in half hour and the only wax i have hear is that with no time to go to the shop and i'm not going out with fluffy hair !
> 
> ...


Try shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I used to use dax wax years ago as i have really thick hair and it was the only thing that tamed it! lol

but as you say its awful to remove! thinking about it, its pretty nasty stuff to be putting in your hair.

I now use V05 matt clay and its far far far better!


----------

